# Too much bass in headphones.



## ThePower

Hi all im new to the forum , so if a mod feels this is in the wrong category by all means move it , as it couldve come under a few categories.

Here`s one for the sound guru`s , 
Bought a new set of headphones/headset today as i play a bit of online gaming (Mainly Day of Defeat)

Problem is the there is too much Bass through the headset.
Is there anyway i can adjust this ? As i see NO options for headphones in the control panel/sounds/audio devices or in my sound card options.

The only thing i could really think of was some sort of software, which would run in the background where i can edit the levels before they get to my ears if you know what it mean. ie turn the bass frequencies down.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Deleted090308

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

It would be nice if you told us what sound device and headset you are using.


----------



## ThePower

Hi ,

I have a sigmatel card and bought a set of Advent headphones/headset from PC World for £20.

They are just a lot more bassier than my old set , which were a cheap set.


----------



## Deleted090308

To open the tone control:
Click Start > Settings > Control Panel > Sounds and audio devices > click "Advanced" under Device volume > click "Advanced" under Play control.


----------



## ThePower

Eneles , thanks for your reply again.

Unfortunately in the window you have marked as number 3 i dont not have the Advanced buttom at the bottom.

Bass is sorted externally with a dial on the sub-woofer which is fine for the external surround set up, but this has no effect on the levels in the headset.

Im thinking its just the design of the headphones. They are geat for listening to music but when you are playing a World War II FPS , the bass is a bit much.


----------



## Deleted090308

OK. There may be an equalizer installed with your sound card. 
Look for "Sound effects", or something similar in the Control Panel.


----------

